# cerastes pharmaceuticals? ?



## mar1n93 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hello everyone.. I was just wondering 
Have anyone heard of these 2 brands?
"Cerastes Pharmaceuticals"
" Avant Garde" 

Any experiences with these brands??
Thanks..


----------



## CCCP (Apr 3, 2015)

Can't say that I heard of either but that avante test e label looks home made, not even on evenly hehe


----------



## husky21 (Apr 22, 2015)

Mar1 I have some info for you send me a PM when you have a second.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 22, 2015)

husky21 said:


> Mar1 I have some info for you send me a PM when you have a second.


Wow that's not sketchy at all...

Nice first post scumbag


----------



## john3370 (May 16, 2015)

does anyone know if onlineroids.com is legit


----------



## 4everstrong (May 16, 2015)

Never heard of them.


----------



## wabbitt (May 16, 2015)

john3370 said:


> does anyone know if onlineroids.com is legit



If it doesn't say legit in the url, then why would you think it's legit?  what the hell are onlin eroids anyhow?


----------



## mickems (May 16, 2015)

john3370 said:


> does anyone know if onlineroids.com is legit



I think as long as it has the word "roid" in the lab name or url, yeah, it's gtg.


----------



## Bigdaddy (Oct 12, 2015)

Yes hands down best ugl out there. I've seen pictures of the facility. It's cleaner than a dr office. As far as cerastes is concerned


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 13, 2015)

Bigdaddy said:


> Yes hands down best ugl out there. I've seen pictures of the facility. It's cleaner than a dr office. As far as cerastes is concerned



Dude could your shilling be any more obvious? What's your compensation package for advertising for them?


----------

